# Swipe tv antennae off with clothesline oops



## CherylRafuse (Feb 9, 2017)

I viewed a used skyline koala 21cs that has had its antennae swiped off. I live in Nova Scotia, Canada. We have no dealership here that sells this brand. So to get this repaired is it going to be a big deal, the rubber roof doesn't seem to have been damaged. Please advise


----------



## C Nash (Feb 10, 2017)

RV brand should not matter on the Antenna.  Most antennas are generic brand that most all rvs have.  It's a pretty simple job to replace it yourself but any rv repair shop should be able to do it.  I assume you are talking tv antenna and not a Radio antenna.


----------



## CherylRafuse (Feb 10, 2017)

Yes and the condition it's in is shown in my profile pic here. I didn't know how to post the pic otherwise. I just want to keep it from leaking, I don't watch tv while camping except for a DVD. Our rural camp grounds in Nova Scotia don't have hookups, you have to lug your own satellite.


----------



## CherylRafuse (Feb 10, 2017)

Also, any thoughts on the skyline koala 21cs? It would be my first camper, just for two of us (seniors) and two dogs. Trying not to break the bank.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 10, 2017)

You could patch it with etabond (spelling) tape.  As far as the Skyland it all depends on the care it has been given.  Just check it good for any signs of water leaks.  If there are signs it will be a lot worse than it looks.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 10, 2017)

A good place to search for roof repair is  https://www.google.com/webhp?source...1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=repairing+leak+on+rv+roof


----------



## CherylRafuse (Feb 10, 2017)

Thank you for your suggestion.


----------



## Isabella John (Feb 22, 2017)

You can also get RV Roof Repair tips and tricks by visiting rvliquidroof dot net. It is  a great place for the solution of all RV roof problems. Hope it will benefit. Thanks


----------



## CherylRafuse (Feb 22, 2017)

Thank you


----------

